# Chocolate Stud; GMPR, MH, QAA, Open/Am Points



## Osmosis (Aug 29, 2008)

4XGMPR, The CPTN's Sierra Shadow Ale, MH, QAA "Porter"

Porter is EIC Clear, CNM Clear, PRA Normal, OFA Good, and CERF Clear. Porter received his Senior Hunter Title at 19 months and his Master Hunter at 30 months. Porter has a Derby Win, 3 Qual 3rds, 1 Qual 2nd, 1 Amateur 4th, an Open 3rd, and numerous Open/Am/Qual/Derby Jams. Porter received a CPR (Certified Pointing Retriever) title and a MPR (Master) on the same weekend this Fall, 5 weeks into official pointing training. He received his GMPR (Grand Master) two weeks later.

You'll be hard-pressed to find an all-around chocolate labrador retriever and associated pedigree as good as Porter's. 29 dogs in the five generation pedigree have either an AFC, FC, or both. Porter's father is FC Nan-Dool Elwood Blues and his mother is Sommitt's "Little Rascal" MH. Some of Porter's grandparents and great grandparents include: FC AFC River Oaks Way-Da-Go Rocky, NFC AFC Storm's Riptide Star, NAFC FC AFC Ebonstar Lean Mac, FC AFC Carrolls Black Velvet, among many others. You just won't find that type of pedigree in a chocolate male.

Porter is available for live breeding in Nebraska (Side by side only) or frozen.

Check us out on facebook: www.facebook.com/Chocolatelabstudcom

Porter's Website is www.chocolatelabstud.com








*************
_Duplicate ad posted 6/30/14 by oakcreeklabs


_GMPR, The CPTN's Sierra Shadow Ale, MH, QAA "Porter" Porter is EIC Clear, CNM Clear, OFA Good, and CERF Clear. Porter received his Senior Hunter Title at 19 months and his Master Hunter at 30 months. Porter has a Derby Win, 3 Qual 3rds, 1 Qual 2nd, 1 Amateur 4th, an Open 3rd, and numerous Open/Am/Qual/Derby Jams. Porter received a CPR (Certified Pointing Retriever) title and a MPR (Master) on the same weekend this Fall, 5 weeks into official pointing training. He received his GMPR (Grand Master) two weeks later. He has GMPR pups, MNH pups, and Competitive FT pups. You'll be hard-pressed to find an all-around chocolate labrador retriever and associated pedigree as good as Porter's. 29 dogs in the five generation pedigree have either an AFC, FC, or both. Porter's father is FC Nan-Dool Elwood Blues and his mother is Sommitt's "Little Rascal" MH. Some of Porter's grandparents and great grandparents include: FC AFC River Oaks Way-Da-Go Rocky, NFC AFC Storm's Riptide Star, NAFC FC AFC Ebonstar Lean Mac, FC AFC Carrolls Black Velvet, among many others. You just won't find that type of pedigree in a chocolate male. Porter is available for live breeding in Nebraska (Side by side only) or frozen semen can be shipped. Cerf: LR-41557/1010-88 OFA: LR-148373G24M-PI CNM: LR-CNM06-818-M-PIV EIC Accession # (Not OFA Reg) D08-058688 oakcreeklabradors.com or chocolatelabstud.com


----------

